# Interesting blog statistics



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi, I've had my blog running for a little while now, and it's interesting to see who visits and where they come from. Well, I don't really know who they are, but it is possible to see where in the world they come from - I have this map!

I've had people from Argentina and Columbia as well as quite a few in the US and one in Australia, plus the Netherlands, France, Germany and Norway! Don't be shy! Come and take a look! (plug, plug!). I'd like to know what you think and any comments you have. 

Also, there was someone called DAFNE from Norwich who was a follower on my old site 'threesowunit', but not on the new one - is it you?

There's a new poem on every day to accompany some aspect of diabetes that I am talking about, plus I'm also starting a diary of my training for the Great South Run and relating my tales of the Stockholm Marathon.

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Northerner..

When are you doing The Great South Run?...is it for charity?...can we sponser you?

Heidi
x


----------



## katie (Jul 28, 2009)

Just shameless!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 28, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hi Northerner..
> 
> When are you doing The Great South Run?...is it for charity?...can we sponser you?
> 
> ...



Yes I'll sponsor you too


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hi Northerner..
> 
> When are you doing The Great South Run?...is it for charity?...can we sponser you?
> 
> ...



It's in October Heidi, which sounds a long way off, but it's only three months! Last year I was sponsored for DUK and raised about ?250. I'm not sure if I want to raise money for them this time - I was thinking maybe the Insulin Dependent Diabetes Trust http://www.iddtinternational.org/ might be a more worthy charity. I'll set up a justgiving page when I decide, but thank you for your support!



katie said:


> Just shameless!



I admit it!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes I'll sponsor you too



Thank you AM!


----------



## katie (Jul 28, 2009)

Just for my comment I will sponsor you too


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2009)

katie said:


> Just for my comment I will sponsor you too



Coo, thanks Katie, I'd better get training!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 28, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Thank you AM!



Just let us know when its all set up and we can harass our families too  the more sponsors the merrier !!


----------



## mikeinspain (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey Northerner

Refresh your stats tomorrow and hopefully you will get a small dot on from Spain.    Great reads by the way...


----------



## bev (Jul 28, 2009)

Brilliant! We will sponsor you too Northerner!Bev


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2009)

Cheers Mike!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2009)

bev said:


> Brilliant! We will sponsor you too Northerner!Bev



Thanks bev! Hope you are all geared up for Katemas! I'm sure hubby and Alex are getting excited!


----------



## katie (Jul 28, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Thanks bev! Hope you are all geared up for Katemas! I'm sure hubby and Alex are getting excited!



are you going Northe?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2009)

katie said:


> are you going Northe?



Do you mean to Glastonbury katie? No, there'll be a load of weirdos there! Kate and I plan an intimate evening in...


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 29, 2009)

I'll sponsor you too, what about JDRF?


----------



## Patricia (Jul 29, 2009)

I was thinking JDRF too Northerner... Let us know how we can sponsor you...


----------



## vince13 (Jul 29, 2009)

Are you coming anywhere near Langport in Somerset ?  You could both call in and have a cuppa......?

Let us know about sponsership as and when please...   Faith


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> I'll sponsor you too, what about JDRF?





Patricia said:


> I was thinking JDRF too Northerner... Let us know how we can sponsor you...





vince13 said:


> Are you coming anywhere near Langport in Somerset ?  You could both call in and have a cuppa......?
> 
> Let us know about sponsership as and when please...   Faith



Thank you everyone! I'm sort of caught between JDRF and IDDT. Both, I think are preferable to DUK. Before I got diabetes my main charity was 'Sightsavers' (I still support them). The reason I thought it was a good charity was that for such tiny sums of money - a few pence for river blindness treatments, or a few pounds for cataracts - you could totally transform a person's life and the lives of those around them. I hate the idea of 'preventable' disability where the costs are so small. 

When I was doing my carb-counting course I asked what happens to people in countries that aren't as affluent as ours. The nurse said quite bluntly, 'They die'. That thought has stuck with me, and I'd love to do something to help - IDDT is just the organisation to provide that help.

JDRF, on the other hand, do an extremely good job in supporting children and young adults, and their families, and do some great research into the 'future' of diabetes. 

Perhaps I could support both! What do people think?

p.s. Faith - Kate and I have to keep the details of our liaisons top secret, but you never know, we might just pop in for that cuppa!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 29, 2009)

As I've just updated my layout on my own blog (plug plug ) I think I may add a little link into my links bar to yours Northener!


----------



## vince13 (Jul 29, 2009)

Well you know me - I'd never tell on you !    I can keep a secret - but, by the way, did you hear about....oh never mind....!

F


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> As I've just updated my layout on my own blog (plug plug ) I think I may add a little link into my links bar to yours Northener!



Thanks Sam! I will reciprocate!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 2, 2009)

Patricia said:


> I was thinking JDRF too Northerner... Let us know how we can sponsor you...



I am leaning more and more towards raising sponsorship for JDRF, having read up a bit on their work. Iwill set up a justgiving page a bit nearer to the event!

I took another look at how my blog is being looked at around the world - I now have several places in Europe and Brazil. Yet to crack Africa, the Far East and Russia though! Actually, a lot of the hits are from the Google feature 'Next blog', which takes you to the next blog in blogger - I know, I've done it myself! As most of the ones I've gone to are in Portuguese, I don't spend a lot of time on them...

Here's the latest map:


----------



## tracey w (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi northener, just  looked at your blog, its cool! You should have a flag from sunny warrington now


----------



## Northerner (Aug 2, 2009)

tracey w said:


> Hi northener, just  looked at your blog, its cool! You should have a flag from sunny warrington now



Thanks Tracey - I do!


----------



## SacredHeart (Aug 2, 2009)

Seriously, Northerner, how are you doing this? I totally want to find out who's reading my blog (ditto to Sam, plug plug, new post up on mine!). Strangely enough, DAFNE Norwich is also a follower of mine as well (which I should be updating more now as I plan to order a new shiny laptop this week, which means I can update at home on something other than my housemate's laptop!)


----------



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2009)

SacredHeart said:


> Seriously, Northerner, how are you doing this? I totally want to find out who's reading my blog (ditto to Sam, plug plug, new post up on mine!). Strangely enough, DAFNE Norwich is also a follower of mine as well (which I should be updating more now as I plan to order a new shiny laptop this week, which means I can update at home on something other than my housemate's laptop!)



Hi Becky - it's fun isn't it? But I warn you, it is addictive and can also be a little disheartening when you realise no-one has read your blog that day! There are several places that give this service. The one I use is called 'Statcounter'. If you look on my blog and click on the 'Number of Visitors' counter, it will take you to Statcounter's home page. From there there are instructions for how to add the code for the counter to your blog. You're limited to a rolling 500 'page impressions' - you have to pay for more (and it's quite expensive I think) - so once your 500 is reached you lose the oldest. There are then loads of options showing where your visitors are coming from, how long they spent looking at your site (if a couple of seconds, then most likely a 'Next blog' visitor), which pages they loaded etc.

Have fun!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2009)

Haha! I just got a load more Brazilians, a Bulgarian, A Frenchie, a Swede and someone from Jordan! I doubt they're spending much time reading!


----------



## SacredHeart (Aug 3, 2009)

That's quite a spread - how are you promoting your blog to get so many hits?!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 3, 2009)

tracey w said:


> Hi northener, just  looked at your blog, its cool! You should have a flag from sunny warrington now



And Liverpool


----------



## HelenM (Aug 4, 2009)

Another French dot, can you tell which one is miine?
Your training diary gave me a much needed kick up the backside as I'm supposed to be running in the Windsor half and am still not really doing any regular training. (Its very hard when the temps in the high 30s)
I appreciated your' Just do it!’ say Nike,' at the moment when I test its usually down in the low 4s so I then hanve to eat and wait otherwise I'll be down at 2 in 20 minutes(even if I switch my pump off).


----------



## katie (Aug 4, 2009)

How detailed are these locations northe? im getting worried


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 4, 2009)

katie said:


> How detailed are these locations northe? im getting worried



Hmm hes got all our houses pin pointed twin


----------



## Northerner (Aug 4, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm hes got all our houses pin pointed twin



OK, I admit it, but I can't actually see *inside* your houses...

I'd better move this to Off topic, it doesn't really belong here in the General messageboard!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 4, 2009)

SacredHeart said:


> That's quite a spread - how are you promoting your blog to get so many hits?!



Hi Becky! One of the things I do is use something called 'ping-o-matic' to let search engines know when I have added a new entry. Making frequent entries helps push the page up the list in search engines. It's at http://pingomatic.com/ and is free to use. I think this may also improve your blog's chances of showing up on the 'Next blog' option, but I'm not too sure how that is ordered - that's where I get most of my more 'exotic' hits from.

There are other things you can do, but I'm still investigating them - it's something called SEO, or search engine optimisation.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 4, 2009)

HelenM said:


> Another French dot, can you tell which one is miine?
> Your training diary gave me a much needed kick up the backside as I'm supposed to be running in the Windsor half and am still not really doing any regular training. (Its very hard when the temps in the high 30s)
> I appreciated your' Just do it!? say Nike,' at the moment when I test its usually down in the low 4s so I then hanve to eat and wait otherwise I'll be down at 2 in 20 minutes(even if I switch my pump off).



Hi Helen! Yes, I see you! My training has been very hit and miss, so I thought that if I wrote about it then that would give me an incentive to keep it up. Like you, I don't really like running when it's really hot, especially now I have diabetes as I can never be sure if it's the heat or the BG levels that are making me feel faint or dizzy.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 4, 2009)

Northerner said:


> OK, I admit it, but I can't actually see *inside* your houses...
> 
> I'd better move this to Off topic, it doesn't really belong here in the General messageboard!



Phew !! the dust is shocking as ive been ill


----------



## Northerner (Aug 18, 2009)

Hurrah! Just got my first Ukrainian visitor! They stayed for....zero seconds!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 18, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Hurrah! Just got my first Ukrainian visitor! They stayed for....zero seconds!



hahaha oh well its their loss  im loving all the poems btw , Im still trying to pick a favourite though


----------



## katie (Aug 18, 2009)

seriously though northe, how detailed are the locations? does it tell you the towns?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 18, 2009)

katie said:


> seriously thought northe, how detailed are the locations? does it tell you the towns?



yes Ive wondered this too Twin


----------



## Northerner (Aug 18, 2009)

katie said:


> seriously though northe, how detailed are the locations? does it tell you the towns?



Country Ukraine 
Region Kyyivs'ka Oblast' 
City Kiev


----------



## katie (Aug 18, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Country Ukraine
> Region Kyyivs'ka Oblast'
> City Kiev



omg lol. what does it say for me??


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 18, 2009)

katie said:


> omg lol. what does it say for me??



Hmm it probably just says Da  Hood for me lol


----------



## katie (Aug 18, 2009)

hahahahaha

I bet mine says "The hinton A" that's what my friend calls my village.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 18, 2009)

katie said:


> omg lol. what does it say for me??



Country United Kingdom 
Region Somerset 
City Wells 

Although it doesn't make a lot of sense sometimes, because I've also had (not for you):

Country United Kingdom 
Region Dorset 
City Gillingham 

Gillingham isn't in Dorset (is it?)

I've also had:

Region Gloucestershire 
City Kent


----------



## katie (Aug 18, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Country United Kingdom
> Region Somerset
> City Wells



how do u know thats for me? hehe

that could well be where our exchange is i guess?!


----------



## Steff (Aug 18, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Country United Kingdom
> 
> 
> Gillingham isn't in Dorset (is it?)
> ...


----------



## katie (Aug 18, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Country United Kingdom
> Region Dorset
> City Gillingham
> 
> Gillingham isn't in Dorset (is it?)



yep it is in dorset, you might be thinking of the other one. one is pronounced Jill and one Gill.

learnt that from a farmer friend who lives near there hehe


----------



## Northerner (Aug 18, 2009)

katie said:


> how do u know thats for me? hehe
> 
> that could well be where our exchange is i guess?!



Because I have memorised all your IP addresses, and recite them at dawn each day.,,,,

Oops! Just let slip the requirements of the Admin test!


----------



## Steff (Aug 18, 2009)

katie said:


> yep it is in dorset, you might be thinking of the other one. one is pronounced Jill and one Gill.
> 
> learnt that from a farmer friend who lives near there hehe



 i thought twas in kent mind


----------



## Northerner (Aug 18, 2009)

steff09 said:


> i thought twas in kent mind



You're right steff, but look at this!

http://www.gcci.org.uk/welcome.asp


----------



## katie (Aug 18, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Because I have memorised all your IP addresses, and recite them at dawn each day.,,,,
> 
> Oops! Just let slip the requirements of the Admin test!



oh you got my ip and checked it 

*resets IP*

Well I guess somerset is err near, but gillingham in dorset is nearer I think.

here's where I actually live, dont all stalk me at once:


----------



## Steff (Aug 18, 2009)

aye im just looking myself at that lolz


----------



## Northerner (Aug 18, 2009)

katie said:


> oh you got my ip and checked it
> 
> *resets IP*
> 
> ...



Here's where I live:


----------



## Steff (Aug 18, 2009)

lovley bush you got there Northener


----------



## Northerner (Aug 18, 2009)

steff09 said:


> lovley bush you got there Northener



I hesitate to say this, but it's a fine clematis...


----------



## Steff (Aug 18, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I hesitate to say this, but it's a fine clematis...



ohh yes one of them 

i just didnt want any backlash for including bush and northener is same sentence x


----------



## katie (Aug 18, 2009)

very nice 

please can u remove the link from your quote because that's literally the little lane I live down


----------



## Northerner (Aug 18, 2009)

katie said:


> very nice
> 
> please can u remove the link from your quote because that's literally the little lane I live down



Already done!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 18, 2009)

steff09 said:


> ohh yes one of them
> 
> i just didnt want any backlash for including bush and northener is same sentence x



It's only bev that wants to keep us apart


----------



## katie (Aug 18, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Already done!



hehe thanks, you never know who could be lurking on the forum


----------



## Steff (Aug 18, 2009)

Northerner said:


> It's only bev that wants to keep us apart



lolol


----------



## katie (Aug 18, 2009)

Northerner said:


> It's only bev that wants to keep us apart



she just wants you for herself. jealousy is a nasty thing!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 18, 2009)

katie said:


> she just wants you for herself. jealousy is a nasty thing!



Story of my life katie, story of my life!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 19, 2009)

Ahem .. whats been going on in my absence ?? Hardly on topic are we !!??

hehehe Hmmm what do I show up as then just Liverpool aka Da Hood ?  is that really your house btw ?


----------

